# Falla de audio de TV sanyo



## AleMarquE (Mar 6, 2008)

Hola a todos! Soy nuevo en este foro
Bueno , les cuento cual es el problema, resulta que tengo una TV sanyo de 14 pulgadas. El problema es que el sonido de repente se baja y para que vuelva a subir tengo que aumentar el volumen hasta que de repente salta a un volumen alto, entonces lo vuelvo a bajar un poco. Al parecer cuando la señal tiene una amplitud suficiente el transistor que amplifica salta del corte a la region activa.. eso es lo que supongo. sin embargo cambie el transistor (que era un C1815) y que a mi entender es el que amplifica la señal, pero sigue funcionando igual.

Por favor si alguien puede aportar alguna idea de cual puede ser el problema o como solucionarlo se lo agradeceré. Salu2!


----------



## Daniel.more (Mar 6, 2008)

que chasis tiene ese tv sanyo...?


----------



## AleMarquE (Mar 6, 2008)

No se, es un chasis de plastico... nada raro.


----------



## Daniel.more (Mar 6, 2008)

cuando me refiero al chasis es al nº que tiene...veo que no lo sabes entonces dime la referencia exacta del tv la dice en la parte trasera de este en el papel que tiene pegado.....


----------



## AleMarquE (Mar 6, 2008)

Atras del chasis dice esto en una etiqueta tal como dijiste: MODELO: C14LT13M


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Mar 6, 2008)

mmm, $50 a que son  soldaduras frias.


----------



## AleMarquE (Mar 7, 2008)

A que te referis con eso? Porque he revisado todo y los elementos estan perfectamente soldados, puede que sea algun regulador?


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Mar 7, 2008)

si tiene un integradito en la salida tipo 10 patas en linea, fijate bien las soldaduras raspa un poquito las pistas de las patas(al rededor de las patas) y agranda un poco la soldadura(Saca el estaño viejo) no te imaginas la cantidad de fallas asi que e solucionado, ahunque parescan buenas las soldaduras fallan, busca tambien fisura en las pistas ( flexiona la placa con el tv en marcha) Para ayudarte necesito un poco mas de datos, decime que salida tiene. y que pre


----------



## Daniel.more (Mar 7, 2008)

Karapalida tiene mucho de razon,lo que pasa es que a simple vista no se ven....si no las miras con una lupa,por cierto el chasis de tu tv el el.... LA3C y no tengo esa averia clasificada en mi base de datos,que en ese modelo es bastante grande....una cosa yo lo que haria es primero repasa las soldaduras que ves mal con una lupa potente y bastante luz....segundo mira condensadores electroliticos inchados o deformados...tercero mide los condensadores electroliticos que puedes tener uno seco (descapacitado ) y a simple vista no se ven ...si no tienes con que medirlos un "truco" que ayuda en algunos casos es cuando el tv te de el fallo acerca con cuidado el soldador de uno en uno a los electroliticos por arriba calentandolos un poco cuando al calentar uno de ellos se le quite el fallo ese es....(tarda unos segundos entre uno y otro puesto que efecto a beces no es inmediato...) esto vale cuando el fallo es intermitente que es sintoma de que el filtro esta justo en el limite entre bueno y malo si esta demaciado seco no sirve el truco puesto que no hay acido que calentar....SUERTE


----------



## AleMarquE (Mar 7, 2008)

Gracias por sus aportes, en cuanto pueda voy a ponerme a revisar soldaduras y capacitores. No es raro que haya alguno en mal estado. 
Despues les cuento los resultados... aver si logro encontrar la falla. Saludoss


----------



## AleMarquE (Jul 15, 2009)

Que tal amigos, luego de mucho tiempo vuelvo a la batalla con este TV y el problema que nunca logré solucionar.  Intente hacer lo que me dijeron estuve renovando algunas soldadudas, en especial las del integrado LA4285 que es un integrado que parece ocuparse de la amplificación del audio. Sin embargo el problema sigue presente. 

Un dato mas que agrego es que en distintos canales la falla ocurre con mas o menos frecuencia.


----------



## asuarez1 (Ago 4, 2009)

Buenas noches, tengo un problema con mi televisor, cada que la enciendo hace un ruido fuerte ( tal parece que un relevador esta entrando y saliendo ), requiero un diagrama para este modelo ( Sanyo Chasis 19390-05 ), donde lo podre encontrar? Saludos!


----------



## popeye (Ago 4, 2009)

tu problema parece ser el chupon del flay back que debe de estar mal puesto eso me paso con una sanyo


----------



## cdv1976 (Abr 25, 2012)

KARAPALIDA dijo:


> si tiene un integradito en la salida tipo 10 patas en linea, fijate bien las soldaduras raspa un poquito las pistas de las patas(al rededor de las patas) y agranda un poco la soldadura(Saca el estaño viejo) no te imaginas la cantidad de fallas asi que e solucionado, ahunque parescan buenas las soldaduras fallan, busca tambien fisura en las pistas ( flexiona la placa con el tv en marcha) Para ayudarte necesito un poco mas de datos, decime que salida tiene. y que pre



Tengo un problema similar , flexiono la placa y aparece sonido , recientemente cambie el sinto , y resolede la parte de video , ahora solo falla el sonido .  
LA3-D el TV Sanyo C20LV23M


----------



## JOAQUIN RICO (May 9, 2012)

AleMarquE dijo:


> Hola a todos! Soy nuevo en este foro
> Bueno , les cuento cual es el problema, resulta que tengo una TV sanyo de 14 pulgadas. El problema es que el sonido de repente se baja y para que vuelva a subir tengo que aumentar el volumen hasta que de repente salta a un volumen alto, entonces lo vuelvo a bajar un poco. Al parecer cuando la señal tiene una amplitud suficiente el transistor que amplifica salta del corte a la region activa.. eso es lo que supongo. sin embargo cambie el transistor (que era un C1815) y que a mi entender es el que amplifica la señal, pero sigue funcionando igual.
> 
> Por favor si alguien puede aportar alguna idea de cual puede ser el problema o como solucionarlo se lo agradeceré. Salu2!



proba con otro parlante,porque puede tener problemas la bobina o los chicotes que van al cono,ok


----------



## ulises 59 (May 31, 2012)

hola amigo sabes esta falla se presenta porque los filamentos del parlante están malogrados cámbialos o cambia parlante. o para que te convenzas prueba con otro parlante.


----------

